# getting that stomach V shape.....



## cheesegrater (Jul 8, 2005)

ya know how ya get that V from your groin around your abs towards your back? what exercises would one do to extend it as far around as it can go? or is it simply a lose fat thing?


----------



## LAM (Jul 8, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> ya know how ya get that V from your groin around your abs towards your back? what exercises would one do to extend it as far around as it can go? or is it simply a lose fat thing?



you need to have low body fat to see definition on the lower abs and obliques.  you also need to have sufficient muscle down there


----------



## MyK (Jul 8, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> ya know how ya get that V from your groin



you mean a vagina??????

apparently its a very complicated and expensive operation, I don't know if anyone on this forum has any info regarding this topic!!


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> you mean a vagina??????
> 
> apparently its a very complicated and expensive operation, I don't know if anyone on this forum has any info regarding this topic!!


----------

